# Interesting face marking?



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I was digging through old pics the other day and came across my first horse, Thunder. I don't remember ever noticing it before but have you ever seen a horse with a white spot off to the side like this? Below and to the side of his star?? Is this just part of his coloring or would it be from a past injury? He was OLD, I don't know how old, and I have no idea what breed he was.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cant tell but it looks like an injury or a bad rub.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I was so little then i don't even remember him having it. Sorry the pics aren't the best, I had to scan them in so they aren't very clear, they're close to 20 yrs old.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Could be either, I'm leaning more toward it being part of his facial markings...


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

hmm...I don't know...I've seen some wacky face markings so maybe it was just normal like that?


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

You think it could just be a marking? I've never seen one marked like that before that's why I was curious about it. Would like to see a pic of another marked like that if anyone knows of one....


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

See, it happens, I've seen it a few times, especially with with color in their lines


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes but that is where a blaze would normally go where as on Thunder it is off in the side, that's why it struck me as od.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree, and where it is located by his eye, I would bet from an old injury. My poor old man had white hair lining his face where he used to wear a halter before we got him. It was SO tight on him! Those people were mean.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i know a standardbred whos black with a star.... only his star is off on the right side of his head, instead of in the middle. lol... it looks funny....


----------

